
Trigger warnings are ineffective for trauma survivors - doener
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/2167702620921341
======
junke
While this is interesting, trigger warnings are used online as keywords to
filter out some posts, so people do not have to read them in the first place.

